# UCA 202 'Problems and Solutions' with calibration, REW, Windows 7 and more..



## mj79

Well After 3+ days of not knowing what the was going on with my UCA 202 calibration settings and not being able to get it to work, Ive decided to make a thread so that nobody else has to have the same hair pulling issue like I did for the past 3 days.. :rant: Its not that it was difficult, just confusing, when you wonder why so many things can go wrong with such a basic setup.. Well This thread is for anyone who has problems with the UCA 202 wether its Calibration, compatibility with REW windows 7 or Vista..

My setup - HP pavillion dv6 laptop running Windows 7 Home Premium

From the start.. I did not have to Download anything to get my UCA 202 working off the bat, after I plugged it in , it automatically downloaded the settings I needed which then let me go to the first step, which was Going into my Sound Options in my computer


So In your computer go to -- Control panel>Hardware and Sound>Sound then choose the *Playback tab* then select *speaker* , Then go to the levels section, set that to 50%, then just make sure all enhancements are *off* , then Choose the Advanced tab and choose 16 bit 44,100 hz ( cd quality ) sample rate 










Then go to the next Tab over which ( in windows 7 ) says *recording * double click the microphone tab which opens up Properties, Set the levels on that to 50% as well , then go to the Advanced settings and choose "2-channel, 16 Bit, 44100 Hz, CD Quality". As well ( same as the ( speaker/output setting ) 

And that should look like this 












Once those are set, Plug in your UCA then open up REW once the device is recgonized ( Ive had Issues with it not working properly if you open REW THEN hook up the UCA, ) As well as make sure the *Monitor switch* on the UCA is clicked to* OFF* Then forsafe measure I reboot, and restart up again. But in any circumstance, only use the UCA in the USB that you initally installed it on. Ive had issues as well if I had changed the USB ports the UCA plugs into 


Then open up the soundcard settings ...

*Just opening REW*











*Opening up the Soundcard settings *











Then right off the Bat ( if you have windows 7 ) you can try my settings found in the pic below, The fine tuning can be done later but at this point you just want to make sure your UCA is working properly through your right channel MAKE SURE , that the output volume *mute* box is NOT checked 












Then with your right input and output looped together on the UCA click the measure tab then click to the following screens and you should get a measurement like this.. If you do NOT , stop, here and save yourself a few pulled hairs 

.. It should look like the pic below 











Then it should do a sweep and look like this 










and your graph should look like this 














If that all worked and you see your graphs and reading like mine, your pretty much good to go. Ill be adding to this as I go and adding more trouble shooting tips and thanking everyone on here who helped me through this myself !


----------



## JohnM

Don't forget the input side, courtesy of "PassingInter4st":

_Control Panel/Sound/Microphone/Properties "Advanced" Tab... 
Where it says "Select Sample Rate..."
Click the down-arrow to drop open the selection window...
Make sure it is set to "2-channel, 16 Bit, 44100 Hz, CD Quality"._

The UCA202 may have a 44.1kHz native rate (in common with some other soundcards, e.g. my old Edirol UA-1A). Whilst it will be useable at 44.1k or 48k, the results will be cleaner at 44.1k as sample rate conversion is avoided.


----------



## mj79

JohnM said:


> Don't forget the input side, courtesy of "PassingInter4st":
> 
> _Control Panel/Sound/Microphone/Properties "Advanced" Tab...
> Where it says "Select Sample Rate..."
> Click the down-arrow to drop open the selection window...
> Make sure it is set to "2-channel, 16 Bit, 44100 Hz, CD Quality"._
> 
> The UCA202 may have a 44.1kHz native rate (in common with some other soundcards, e.g. my old Edirol UA-1A). Whilst it will be useable at 44.1k or 48k, the results will be cleaner at 44.1k as sample rate conversion is avoided.


Fixed  Ill add more later aswell.. Just trying to get it out there for anyone else that might have a few issues .. But thanks John, Love the program, there were just some goofy things that I wasn't understanding, So user error was a part of it, along with seeing so many other ppl using so many different settings was what got me confused


----------



## EarlK

:wave: Thanks for making this thread MJ79 :T I'm sure it'll be a help to other Behringer soundcard users in the future . :innocent:

:sn: ( Good to see you now have some meaningfull graphs to share ) :hsd:


----------



## mj79

EarlK said:


> :wave: Thanks for making this thread MJ79 :T It'll be help to Behringer soundcard users in the future . :innocent:
> 
> :sn: ( Good to see you now have some meaningfull graphs to share ) :hsd:


Thank you , PI, John, Vidmaven, Wayne, glaufman and any others that got me thru this.. Ill add more later, Its time to actually go do some real work now !!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Congratulations, Matt! I certainly admire your tenacity. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mj79

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Congratulations, Matt! I certainly admire your tenacity. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Haha Thanks For the Guidance thru my little novel of a thread


----------



## moodyman

JohnM said:


> Don't forget the input side, courtesy of "PassingInter4st":
> 
> _Control Panel/Sound/Microphone/Properties "Advanced" Tab...
> Where it says "Select Sample Rate..."
> Click the down-arrow to drop open the selection window...
> Make sure it is set to "2-channel, 16 Bit, 44100 Hz, CD Quality"._


This is what messed me up...My other setting are different tha MJ's....but I was able to cal my Behringer UCA202 on my windows 7 laptop...

On the settings menu my "control output mixer/volume" and "Control mixer/volume" are greyed out. My output volume and input volume are greyed out and set to 1. Not sure why..


----------



## mj79

moodyman said:


> This is what messed me up...My other setting are different tha MJ's....but I was able to cal my Behringer UCA202 on my windows 7 laptop...
> 
> On the settings menu my "control output mixer/volume" and "Control mixer/volume" are greyed out. My output volume and input volume are greyed out and set to 1. Not sure why..


in order to unshade them , Open the lower dropdown tab and set them to speaker on output and microphone on the input.. I think this is what you asked? :scratch:

look at my 4th pic if that helps.


----------



## moodyman

mj79 said:


> in order to unshade them , Open the lower dropdown tab and set them to speaker on output and microphone on the input.. I think this is what you asked? :scratch:
> 
> look at my 4th pic if that helps.


yep..that worked...


----------



## mj79

moodyman said:


> yep..that worked...



:T


----------



## Sthrndream

Nice job Matt!:T


----------



## rman222

thank you for a good write up!! save me a lot of time with the uca202.... and i even got lost a couple of times using the write up! I know I would have been lost without it.
thanks
Joe H


----------



## EBinMD

Thanks so much for starting this thread. I am having some problems too and it's driving me bonkers. I have the UCA 202 with radioshack meter and using Vista. I've been messing with this for a few days now, and thought I had some readings and calibrations, but I didn't have all the same settings that you used, and now I can't seem to repeat it. So now, I'm trying to follow everything in this thread. 

Before going into some of the specifics, I want to make sure I have everything hooked up correctly. The very first "issue" that I'm having is that both the left and right inputs seem to be operating. In the example that is shown, only the right channel is showing measurements, but on mine, both light up. Is that due to some internal microphone on the computer? I'm wondering if I have something hooked up incorrectly or need to adjust settings.

I do have the "loop back" hooked up. I also have the output split so that it feeds both the left and right channels of my reciever. I didn't think that would be an issue though since it only effects what comes out of the speakers.

Can you tell me if the loopback is only connected during soundcard calibration, or all the time?

Also, my output levels seem to be very low, and I have to turn up the reciever very loud to get 75 dB. 

Should you hear anything out of the speakers when doing the sound card calibration? I followed "step 1" on Youtube, and there didn't appear to be sounds...so perhaps I'm doing something wrong.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bbieger

the loop back is only for calibration. Can't recall if both of my level meters show acivity or not. if you suspect that you have your computer mic on, unplug the db meter and yell at the computer..if there is any activity..then yeah you have issues.

you don't hear anything when calibrating your sound card as you DON"T have the speakers connceted. when calibrating, only the right loop in and out. that was my problem and I suspect,may be yours.


----------



## EBinMD

Thanks for the help.

Good idea on checking the computer mic.

Just so I have this straight: 
When calibrating the Soundcard, I should have the feedback loop connected (left input to left ouput of UCA 202), and nothing else connected other than the USB from the UCA 202 to the computer? 

Then once the sound card is calibrated, I disconnect the feedback loop, plug the radioshack meter into the right input of the UCA 202, and the right ouput goes to the reciever (which I have split to serve left and right inputs)?


----------



## EBinMD

Big thanks to everyone, especially mj79 for starting this thread. I don't think I would have figured this out on my own. I got everything calibrated and am now running some measurements. After just a few runs, I already noticed that I had a big dip in some of the low frequencies. I changed some settings on the subwoofer which helped, and I think it sounds better already (maybe I'm imagining it...). I'll keep playing around. This is a great program!


----------



## JW6

Thanks for all of the work you have put into this. Unfortunately I can not seem to get things to work right (SPENT ALL DAY!). I have gone through all of the necessary steps and everything appears to be calibrated correctly (although if I save a soundcard cal file the values don't populate) and I do have to reset the values to what I have before I press finish because it resorts back to zeros which is funky. Well the reason I'm posting is because after calibrating my radio shack spl meter which everything seems fine and I measure, I can't for the life of me figure out why its clipping. I set the meter to all recommended values (c weighting at 80 db position on meter, calibrated to 75db, etc). Also the graph always starts off in the upper 90s and it goes down from there. The meter certainly isnt pegged in the beginning of the sweep. It is the opposite of what the every other graph I have looked at. Its bizarre, i can watch the dbs go up through the sweep although it is inverted in the graph I suppose because of the clipping and distortion of the meter or soundcard. Can somebody please help me out. I have searched and searched for answers to no avail. Thanks guys.


----------



## EarlK

I'd suggest that you post some screen shots to demonstrate what you're talking about .

RE: "*CLIPPING";* make sure the little monitoring switch on the UCA-202 is set to the "off" position .
If it's set to "on" it will cause a feedback loop , leading to signal overload at the REW input .


<> cheers EarlK


----------



## JW6




----------



## JW6

Well that wasn't so bad! Wow, what a fantastic site. Great directions for the upload. Here is the graph. This was with distortion detected during the measurement. The sound card calibration goes perfectly with about 9.2db of headroom just like the OP's. No matter where I place the RS spl meter it does this general shape. Thanks a ton for taking a look. I was temporarily insane last night.:rolleyesno: What is really killing me is that the sub is a Danley Dts 10. So I would like to a target more in the range of 90db at least with this beast. I can easily peg the meter it sounds if all hell is breaking loose. From what I have read this FR on this sub is a little wild without EQ also. The sub is in a finished basement. Measurements are 21'L X 14'W with 7' cealings with corner chunks I just put in. Those other wild black lines can be discarded as they were before proper calibration of the soundcard.


----------



## JohnM

The measurement looks OK - you can pretty much ignore the region below 15Hz, it is mostly noise down there and when the soundcard and meter corrections get added on the noise is artifically boosted. Bear in mind the aim is to see the shape of the response and get an even response, not measure how much level you can put out - an SPL meter is all you need for that!


----------



## JW6

Thanks for the reply. Yeah I was aware of the RS spl meter being rather worthless down really low. I was just concerned about the clipping every time I measured. I would like to get the target level higher to around 85db so the software can measure the peaks if that makes any sense. As it is now it is so low I guess the arbitrary 75db target could just be lowered? How can I measure at higher db levels without the clipping on the rs spl meter. If I put the setting on the meter at anything over the 80db setting everything reading seems to be extremely low if not entirely inaccurate. Any thoughts on that. Thanks.


----------



## JohnM

Seeing the shape of the response has little to do with the level you make the measurement at. At the extremes, a very low level would give poor signal-to-noise and suffer from background noise, a very high level could drive the sub and/or amps into distortion and so give a response that is not representative of normal running. Until you reach the limits of the sub or amp, all that happens as you increase the level is the response is drawn further up the plot but the shape should remain the same. 

The level of the REW target line can be adjusted either manually or automatically in REW.

If REW is seeing clipping in the captured data, you need to reduce the soundcard input level until it doesn't clip. After you have done that, you need to recalibrate REW's SPL meter so that it knows what input level corresponds to a particular SPL meter reading, to do that click the "Calibrate" button on the REW SPL meter.


----------



## JW6

Thank you sir. I will try the messing with the input levels again because when calibrated at 75db it easily clips with the 9 or so dbs of headroom. Thanks alot.


----------



## Ricci

Just use the generator in REW and play subwoofer calibration pink noise at about 90db and monitor REW's input with the VU meters/ spl tab. Adjust the input level on your UCA202 until you have a good 10-15db of headroom left on the REW input meters. Then calibrate your spl into REW again with the new input setting of the UCA202. Proceed with new measurements. Set the scale to log, and try to show only 10-200hz with spl values between 45-105db or so. 

Good luck.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

jlafrenz said:


> Well the reason I'm posting is because after calibrating my radio shack spl meter which everything seems fine and I measure, I can't for the life of me figure out why its clipping. I set the meter to all recommended values (c weighting at 80 db position on meter, calibrated to 75db, etc).


 The low frequency test signal REW uses for the "Calibrate SPL" routine has limited bandwidth, i.e. it does not encompass the entire bass frequency range. So if you have a peak in response outside the range of the signal, that’ll make your measurements read high, because REW couldn’t “see” it ahead of time. If you get a clipped signal indicator when you run “Check Levels” before measuring (in the “Make a measurement” window), just reduce the volume of your AVR and try again. Alternately, you can reduce the level of REW’s signal in the “Level (dBFS)” field.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JW6

Really appreciate the info guys. I played with the input volume a little bit when calibrating the sound card and got a couple more dbs of head room and the now clipping is gone...a little strange. I still can't figure out why the sound card cal. files don't load the input and output volume values. After I hit save file or finish it always resorts back to zeros and loading save file it does nothing, very minor. I just have to remember the values and plug them back in. I spent a good three hours moving this monstrosity(DTS 10)....all 300 lbs of it, around trying to find the most applicable (for equalization this leads to a whole host of other questions). I am really new to subs and all but I find the bass really bizarre. This sub sounds like the whole house is going to implode yet that is the only significant indicator that is is loud. This led me to believe that I was in a severe null yet no matter where seating or sub position is its relatively the same. Anyways, phenomenal work on this software..ridiculously cool. Here was the best graph I could come up with. I tried to find a position with minimal nulls with some peaks that could be tamed. That 1/3 octave smoothing applied to the second..more questions to be answered. That smoothing can make some sig. changes to some nulls.


----------



## Ricci

JW6,

I responded to you in the big home thread. Please try what member Fatawan and myself suggested over there. 

Are the graphs above with the mains involved? Is there a crossover? Are the calibration files for the mic and sound card being used?


----------



## santaclaus

It all worked great, and thank you for that !!! But when I got to the very end to the last button "Make Calibration " , the next box that comes up is "soundcard cal File Notes" , I put in "cal 6/11/10" , click that box, the next box comes up "choose the file to overwrite enter a file name", I enter 6/11/10 and click "save" , the next box that comes up is " Make Soundcard File ERRor" - unable to write calibration data.Does anybody have an idea what went wrong, thank you so much for any advice !


----------



## laser188139

I don't know the exact rules on Mac, but 6/11/10 is not a valid Windows filename. Slash is not a valid filename character, and may be interpreted as a directory separator, where REW would expect the directories to already exist.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Try entering 6-11-10 instead of 6/11/10.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## santaclaus

yes , no / when you type files. (live and learn) , thanks allot !


----------



## santaclaus

These instructions are totally awesome ! Thank you , you God of the sound card settings and windows 7 ! I worship you ! I had a little problem at the very end when it comes to "save files".Don't type any / .Thats not allowed in the file typing rules. Really thanks allot for that !


----------



## THX-UltraII

I own the UAC202, ECM8000, xenyx 502 with phantom power and a PC with W7 x64 and REW v5:

thxz. 

I ve been playing around with:

1. Choose the audio input and output
2. Calibrate the soundcard
3. Check levels
4. Calibrate the SPL reading 

Here are some settings I used and some first results of the *calibration of the soundcard* and *checking levels*. Maybe you guys can advise in where settings/results are ok or not ok.

For example: I have no Microphone hardware in the recording options but a lineoutput with a rca cable icon. This seems different than in this starting post where a microphone is shown in the recording settings.


----------



## svi

Mj79, thanks. Following the thread my UCA matches your calibration measures. Time to use the Xenyx 802 and the ECM8000. 

:clap:


----------



## redsandvb

Thank you to the OP for starting this thread/guide.

I'm new to REW and just got a UCA202 to try it out. While calibrating it I got this graph, am I good to go?










Have another question. Somewhere in the REW guide (I think) I read that both right and left outputs carry the signal? Is that right? The guide also shows a diagram with just one output connected to the receiver's R&L input via a splitter. Why not just use both the R&L outputs to the receiver's inputs?

Thanks!


----------



## EarlK

> I'm new to REW and just got a UCA202 to try it out. While calibrating it I got this graph, am I good to go?



Yes, your calibration is acceptable , so yes, it's time to take some measurements . :T

FYI, REW does send its' test signal out both outputs .

Many users use the second output ( looped from output to input ) as a "timing" channel ( for delay information ). 

> One could keep both output channels connected to an AVR but I believe this is not considered "Best Practise" as it will invariably lead to REW users measuring "all" channels simultaneously . 
> I believe the accepted practise is to measure individual channels initially and then add in each speaker in sequence to study the cumulative effects .


<> :sn:


----------



## redsandvb

Got it, Thank you 

Being new to REW and just having a Radio Shack SPL meter to go with the UCA202, I was just planing on taking some 'quick-n-dirty' measurements of my sub. Maybe leave my mains connected and see what the x-over point looks like too.


----------



## Big Red Machine

Using Dell laptop with Vista I get this graph for the calibration. I do not have the RS meter connected at all, is that correct?

Help!


----------



## Big Red Machine

I have the same questions. Above it says use Right to Right and EB is using left to left?

Is the meter disconnected at calibration?



EBinMD said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Good idea on checking the computer mic.
> 
> Just so I have this straight:
> When calibrating the Soundcard, I should have the feedback loop connected (left input to left ouput of UCA 202), and nothing else connected other than the USB from the UCA 202 to the computer?
> 
> Then once the sound card is calibrated, I disconnect the feedback loop, plug the radioshack meter into the right input of the UCA 202, and the right ouput goes to the reciever (which I have split to serve left and right inputs)?


----------



## Big Red Machine

Doh! That could be a primary difugalty! I thought that was the on-off button.



EarlK said:


> I'd suggest that you post some screen shots to demonstrate what you're talking about .
> 
> RE: "*CLIPPING";* make sure the little monitoring switch on the UCA-202 is set to the "off" position .
> If it's set to "on" it will cause a feedback loop , leading to signal overload at the REW input .
> 
> 
> <> cheers EarlK


----------



## redsandvb

redsandvb said:


> Somewhere in the REW guide (I think) I read that both right and left outputs carry the signal? Is that right? The guide also shows a diagram with just one output connected to the receiver's R&L input via a splitter. Why not just use both the R&L outputs to the receiver's inputs?
> 
> Thanks!





EarlK said:


> Yes, your calibration is acceptable , so yes, it's time to take some measurements . :T
> 
> FYI, REW does send its' test signal out both outputs .
> 
> Many users use the second output ( looped from output to input ) as a "timing" channel ( for delay information ).
> 
> > One could keep both output channels connected to an AVR but I believe this is not considered "Best Practise" as it will invariably lead to REW users measuring "all" channels simultaneously .
> > I believe the accepted practise is to measure individual channels initially and then add in each speaker in sequence to study the cumulative effects .
> 
> 
> <> :sn:





redsandvb said:


> Got it, Thank you
> 
> Being new to REW and just having a Radio Shack SPL meter to go with the UCA202, I was just planing on taking some 'quick-n-dirty' measurements of my sub. Maybe leave my mains connected and see what the x-over point looks like too.


Another question about using both outputs simultaneously, Do I need to calibrate using the left channel too? I'm guessing no, since only one .cal file is used at a time?

What I plan on doing is get a rough idea of what my 2.1 config (mains & sub) is doing in terms of frequency response...as far as the RS SPL meter is good for anyway. Taking measurements w/ both soundcard outputs connected won't actually throw off any results will it? I'd like to see what's happenning when both mains are connected...

Of course, while I'm at it I could always disconnect one and do them individually as well...

Thanks!


----------



## EarlK

> Another question about using both outputs simultaneously, Do I need to calibrate using the left channel too? I'm guessing no, since only one .cal file is used at a time?


> Really thats a JohnM question & answer .

> As far as I know, REWs' Soundcard calibration files are made in a mono dual format ( then applied to both input channels ) . But I don't really know for sure .

> _What I do know_ ( or more accurately opine ) is that when using the second channel for ( only ) timing , a ruler flat response isn't that crtical for the timing channel to fulfill it's designated function.

> :sn:


----------



## JohnM

The loopback channel does not need a cal file as it is only used for timing.


----------



## redsandvb

JohnM said:


> The loopback channel does not need a cal file as it is only used for timing.


Hmm, so if I try and use it as below, instead of timing? 


redsandvb said:


> Another question about using both outputs simultaneously, Do I need to calibrate using the left channel too? I'm guessing no, since only one .cal file is used at a time?
> 
> Taking measurements w/ both soundcard outputs connected won't actually throw off any results will it? I'd like to see what's happenning when both mains are connected...


I don't have a splitter at the moment (to use just the one output)...

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM

The difference between the output channels is so small it is of no consequence for your measurements, so there is no problem with using both outputs. Bear in mind that there will be comb filtering if there is even the slightest difference in the distance (allowing for channel delays) from each main to the meter position, the bigger the difference the lower down in the frequency range that will feature.


----------



## BB1111

Hello,

I just wondering if I have everything I need to get REW up and running.

What I have so far:

UAC202
Radioshack SPL Meter
2x 25 ft RCA Cables

Can I get everything connected and running this way or do I need some type of Y-Splitter to set this up? Wanted to ask and make sure before I buy anything else.

It'll be connected from a laptop to an Onkyo NR818, looking to test my sub and my mains + sub.


----------



## EarlK

BB1111 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wondering if I have everything I need to get REW up and running.
> 
> What I have so far:
> 
> UAC202
> Radioshack SPL Meter
> 2x 25 ft RCA Cables
> 
> Can I get everything connected and running this way or do I need some type of Y-Splitter to set this up? Wanted to ask and make sure before I buy anything else.
> 
> It'll be connected from a laptop to an Onkyo NR818, looking to test my sub and my mains + sub.


Truly,

It's in your own best ( long term ) interests to decide what you want to achieve and then map out the necessary connections onto paper ( & then buy whatever else may be needed ) .

:sn:


----------



## Skylinestar

My Dell Studio 1555 laptop (with built-in line-in audio port to my RS SPL meter) has died. I have to start everything from fresh. Now, I just got myself a Behringer UCA202 from ebay. It's hooked up to my desktop currently. I did a quick soundcard calibration per the REWV5 help PDF.

This is my question:
Is the soundcard calibration file transferrable to other computer? After I got a new laptop, I plan to hookup this UCA202 to the laptop and use the cal file that I did before on my desktop. Is this OK? Or is it a must to redo the soundcard calibration on any new computer?


----------



## EarlK

Make another loopback & create another calibration file ( it'd a teeny tiny effort expended & may well turn up un-foreseen problems within your new computer // such as oddly set defaults within the sound control panel ) .

:sn:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Yes, you can transfer sound card calibration, mic calibration, house curve etc. files from one computer to another.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## janick

Could you please tell me if this soundcard cal is correct. Two things that worry me are my computer volume settings, which is at 5 on a scale of 1 to 100. Seems awfully low. Second is the graph and how it doesn't look correct at the 5k to 22k range.



I also have the uca202.


----------



## JohnM

A little bit noisy, but bear in mind that is a very zoomed in SPL scale. Could try setting REW to 48k instead of 44.1k to see if it gets cleaner, the Behringer web page says the UCA202 uses 48k converters.


----------



## janick

Thanks John, look less noisy. I'll assume this measurement is fine?


----------



## JohnM

Looks good to me


----------



## Stopeter44

This thread has helped me get running with REW/Uca202/radioshack analogue SPL meter. I'm blundering around in the dark though, I think. 

The SPL meter isn't branded as a radioshack meter it's a Voltcraft but looks identical to the RS meter.

I'm using what is essentially a POS netbook, but it's got adequate RAM and processor speed to do the job. I had to use what I consider the "main" usb input on the netbook, it has two, next to the power supply input. The other one on the other side of the computer didn't seem to work, I've noticed that some usb devices don't function properly on this input. I also noticed that the drivers for the UCA202 reinstalled.

My biggest problem was calibrating the sound card, I'm sure that I didn't get the output level close enough to the input level, I didn't seem to be able to get the inputs without overload. In fact using a single loopback connection, I couldn't get anything approaching what is required for calibration, input was -35dB down on input. However I found this thread 2013 UCA202 Calibration problems, and it suggested that I loop back the R&L inputs and ouputs. Bingo :T

My idea with REW is to investigate Digital Room Correction, incorparting into JRiver, and later equalising a sub. I'm using a stereo 3.5mm to RCA jack from the RS meter to the sound card, it doen't fit properly in the output socket of the RS meter, is this going to be a problem for me. I just ordered an adaptor (3,5mm jack to RCA socket). Should help things.

I'm tired with this for now, and I'll have another go at some measurements tomorrow.


----------

